# Burton SpeedZone lacing system problem



## jbang72 (Jan 28, 2013)

I've been riding on Burton Ion boots for the last three seasons putting the pair to use for about 20 to 25 a season. I love this boots, they are very comfy and it has the support I need, but more and more I'm noticing that the lace is coming undone during the day. I have to stop several times a day and tight them up again, it's getting a little annoying. 

Is it time to get a new pair, or is there a way to fix the problem?

Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!

JB


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

jbang72 said:


> Is it time to get a new pair, or is there a way to fix the problem?


Have you tried contacting Burton? I haven't dealt with them for a boot issue (although my Drivers are starting to do the same thing about about 100 days), but from what I hear they have really good customer service. Maybe they can send out new plastic latches for the sides?

In fact I'm curious to see what they say to you, as I'd like to get another season or two out of my boots. :hairy:


----------

